# Louveld Lodge--REJECTED BY RCI



## loosefeet (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got an email notice from RCI, stating that they had to return my deposited Louveld Lodge, and this was outside of their control.  No explanation.  I paid my Levies.  I have contacted the resort--waiting for a response.  Anyone else have this issue??  First time this has ever happened to me.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 24, 2011)

No, that is frustrating. I have put mine in some other independents before, but RCI was always my fall back.
Liz


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Liz.  I'll let you know what happens.  I don't get it.


----------



## e.bram (Jan 24, 2011)

A good excuse to use it yourself.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 24, 2011)

I had my Jackson Hole, WY week rejected by RCI in November, even though my maintenance fees were current.  Then, without any notice, a week or two later it showed up as a confirmed deposit.  I think what happened was that it was rejected initially because JH doesn't follow the traditional timeshare calendar.  Someone must have figured it out and then decided to deposit it.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 24, 2011)

Loosefeet, you should have received a clearance code from the resort. Forward that code to thespecialists@rci.com and your RCI account number. They will take care of the banking for you. I have found them to be very quick and reliable.


----------



## cedars (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lowveld Lodge*

I deposited my 2013 without problem!  Let us know what happens!


----------



## bdemerchant (Jan 26, 2011)

did you provide them with the code?


----------



## dundey (Feb 1, 2011)

Terry D said:


> Loosefeet, you should have received a clearance code from the resort. Forward that code to thespecialists@rci.com and your RCI account number. They will take care of the banking for you. I have found them to be very quick and reliable.



Same here.  I've always used thespecialists@rci.co.za
 which is the email for RCI in SA -  always gets the week banked.


----------



## cedars (Feb 2, 2011)

*Lowveld Lodge*

Yes, I simply sent an email to the specialist with the clearance code and  it was deposited by (Gary Bartlet) within 2 hours.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 5, 2011)

Cedars, what did you pay for 2013 mfees? It seems by 2011 and 2012 were higher?
Liz


----------



## cedars (Feb 5, 2011)

*Lowveld Lodge*

Hi -I paid R2924 at the time $425 Canadian-close to US-it was a large increase over last year!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 8, 2011)

It seems like that is about what I paid for 2012. I remember it seemed like a large increase.
Liz


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 12, 2011)

Update--contacted the specialists in SA and now it's in my account.  Doesn't have much "trade power" however.  Don't have any idea how to use the new system but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Dori (Feb 12, 2011)

If you don't need it right away, let it simmer for awhile. Mine (due to expire in April of 2012), jumped from 18 to 26 just this week.

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I don't need to use it.  Just was curious about how this whole RCI trade power works.  If the SAs are going to be low, then not sure how to use in the future.


----------

